# [SOLVED] Would NB-MA1 Magic Cooling fan fit?



## Ilovegraphics14 (May 9, 2008)

Does anybody know if an Ever Cool NB-MA1 Magic Notebook Cooling fan would fit on a Emachines W4605 Notebook? :4-dontkno:4-dontknoMy ventalation slot is flat at the top an then and the bottom it is slanted. Also would this be a good cooling device for gaming? The website is http://www.xoxide.com/evercool-nmba1-notebook-fan.html
They said the fan was compatable with all major brands but i dont know If Emachines is a major brand:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno. Someone Please Help!

Josh


----------

